# FSA Metropolis handlebar



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Anyone useing one on an SS 29er commuter? Looks kinda cool, but I was wondering if it's geared toward more casual upright riding or if it's multi-purpose.

Show pics if you have one! Also looking at the Bontrager Crivitz.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

they seem a bit narrow at 620mm for mtb use. they would be fun on a casual/commute type bike though. 45 degree backsweep is a lot.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

SlowerThanSnot uses one. Read about it in his epic cock-tease of a thread...


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Yeah it has gears, **** you.



















I have them in the "down" position. In the "down" position, I wouldn't say it's a racy position, but more aero-upright. I was thinking they'd be good for D2R2.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

CB2:Thanks! Looks cool! Is the bar comfortable on decent 10-mile ride, for example?


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

I commuted on it a few times when I needed studded tires (34 miles round trip), and it was plenty comfortable, but once the roads got better I went back to my fixed gear as it was faster and more comfy.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

CB2 said:


> Yeah it has gears, **** you.


**** you.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Love ta love ya baby


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

My FSA Metro bar arrived yesterday. I got the black. For some reason the black model costs more than the silver, which is what most bike stores I went to carried. So I ended up ordering mine online and got a good deal. Weird, but the silver felt lighter compared to the black. Anyway, it's a really col bar. I haven't installed it, as I'm still gathering parts for the new project. I sort of like the "low rider" position because it looks more aggressive, and I may use that since I plan to use a stem with a bit of a rise.

It's strange, many online sites mention that it has a 45-deg rise, but the label says 32mm and FSA's site even says 32mm. Odd.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

beautiful bike man. nice curves, and i really dig the drum brakes.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks, that's one that I regret selling


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

That's a nice bike, Saddle Up. The silver Metro bar actually has a nicer finish, but my new build will be black, so I got the black bar instead.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Normbilt, your bike is totally P.I.M.P! What kind of bike is it? You still have it?


----------

